# Facebook horse groups- angry!



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

Is it me, or are 99% of people who belong to them idiots?

The latest idiot I've seen has made me really angry. Her pony has been stiff and lame all week, hasn't been able to walk at all since yesterday and is rocking backwards and forwards. It can't possibly be lami, as he's twelve and never had it before.

As someone who lost their pony to lami, this makes me almost furious beyond words. I told her rather bluntly that she needs the vet out asap "I'm just seeing other peoples' opinions".  Your pony has been in agony for a WEEK and now you're asking other idiots for their opinions?!

Don't even get me started on the spelling or grammar *shudder*

I've had to leave several so far due to the number of clueless idiots on them, this one might go the same way.

Also...anyone else know where this vile trend of clipping tails has come from?!

Argh. Grumpy angry rant over!


----------



## zaminda (19 August 2013)

The only one I'm a member of isn't that bad, although I have noticed that spelling etc seem to go out of the window, I wonder if this is because many people access fb on their phone, and use text speak as a result. 
Sadly many people don't seem to be able to see when there is something very wrong with one of their horses, and dislike getting the vet, which comes down to a financial thing I guess. I see so many horses which are so fat I'm amazed they haven't got lami, whose owners are complaining they haven't got enough grass that nothing surprises me any more!
As to the clipping tails trend, my OH's old girl has had the sides of hers' clipped for well over 10 years so before I met him, so don't think that is anything new!


----------



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

What one are you on out of interest? This is soon going to become another one I leave I think! I'm too impatient and don't tolerate idiots well 
When I say clipped I mean it's more like shaved. I'm trying to find a photo to do it justice but failing atm!


----------



## Enfys (19 August 2013)

I wouldn't know, I am probably one of the idiots  

I think that lots of people join these forums, discussion boards, whatever, so that they can learn more or get help, and a lot of them seem to be quite young (still school vacation time, yes?) and inexperienced. I take the view that people can't learn if they don't ask, even if it seems a basic question to those that are more experienced and that if advice/opinions help just one person (perhaps not the person it is directed at) then that is all to the good. 

There are some places that I back out of quickly (before I am kicked out  ) but that is because my opinions and way of doing things are polar opposites to theirs, and fanaticism (even well meaning fanaticism) brings out the worst in me.


----------



## Enfys (19 August 2013)

hnmisty said:



			When I say clipped I mean it's more like shaved. I'm trying to find a photo to do it justice but failing atm! 

Click to expand...

Try looking on Chit Chat wotsit, I saw an example there the other day.


----------



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

Enfys, that's where I saw it! I can't find it now though...probably a good thing, as I'm eating my lunch 

I don't mind people asking silly questions (when I first had my pony I put her brushing boots on upside down and back to front!), but when they are putting their horse's welfare at risk, then I get angry. How could you watch your pony be in pain for a week and not get someone out to find out what is wrong with it?!


----------



## soulfull (19 August 2013)

hnmisty said:



			Enfys, that's where I saw it! I can't find it now though...probably a good thing, as I'm eating my lunch 

I don't mind people asking silly questions (when I first had my pony I put her brushing boots on upside down and back to front!), but when they are putting their horse's welfare at risk, then I get angry. How could you watch your pony be in pain for a week and not get someone out to find out what is wrong with it?!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly probably because poster is very young with non horsey parents who have said no to having the vet out .


----------



## zaminda (19 August 2013)

I use Wiltshire riders, its local to me, and can be good for buying and selling, and local shows etc.


----------



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

I've had to leave the group after most of the people on there were telling me that it's perfectly acceptable to leave a lame pony a week, and continue to leave it when it's been unable to move for two days. Um, do you not think it could be quite serious then?! 

I'm on a couple of local groups, they're ok as like yours, zaminda, it's they're for buying and selling. Not "my horse has three legs. Should he have four?"


----------



## Irishbabygirl (19 August 2013)

I saw that tail on chit chat and tack - made me cringe! What's all that about?! 
Haven't got a problem with going down the sides...but all over?! That's just wrong!


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (19 August 2013)

Has anyone seen the 3yr old pally jumping a decent sized course of fences today!!! :O Think its on the project horses page....

What I don't like are the admins who rule and show a behaviour similar to Mussolini lol!!! But yes, too many kid on those pages and now seems to be the in thing for "kid dealers"- dangerous


----------



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

ThoroughbredStar said:



			Has anyone seen the 3yr old pally jumping a decent sized course of fences today!!! :O Think its on the project horses page....

What I don't like are the admins who rule and show a behaviour similar to Mussolini lol!!! But yes, too many kid on those pages and now seems to be the in thing for "kid dealers"- dangerous
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately not seen that, or I'd be even angrier!

It also seems that a lot of these groups are set up by kids (or at least people who are emotionally rather immature) because as soon as you give logical advice you get shouted down! A friend of mine got "shouted" at an awful lot and got some fairly nasty comments when she suggested that dumping your old pony on a charity isn't very responsible.


----------



## Spiritedly (19 August 2013)

ThoroughbredStar said:



			Has anyone seen the 3yr old pally jumping a decent sized course of fences today!!! :O Think its on the project horses page....

What I don't like are the admins who rule and show a behaviour similar to Mussolini lol!!! But yes, too many kid on those pages and now seems to be the in thing for "kid dealers"- dangerous
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen this....It's been broken for a week and already doing a course of jumps with a rider! A week after being broken in ine aren't doing a lot more than walking.


----------



## Qru (19 August 2013)

I have to say I've seen this on tv aswell - most memorable one was taking their horse to the vet after it hasn't eaten for 2 WEEKS :O
If my horse didn't eat for 2 hours I'd be contemplating calling the vet :O


----------



## Feathered (19 August 2013)

Oh these groups drive me mental.... And sudocrem is not the answer to everything!!! 

One particular one that springs to mind was some girl who had actually got the vet out for a wound and put that the vet had told her to leave it alone and not put anything on it and it would be fine, but she wanted everyone else's opinion on what she should do.... Of course every answer under the sun was given as to what should be put on this wound, including the ever miraculous sudocrem.... So you've had the advice from a trained professional but are choosing to listen to a load of randomers on facebook instead. Makes me want to bang my head on something hard... 

So now I try not to look, it's not good for the blood pressure.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (19 August 2013)

Feathered said:



			Oh these groups drive me mental.... And sudocrem is not the answer to everything!!! 

One particular one that springs to mind was some girl who had actually got the vet out for a wound and put that the vet had told her to leave it alone and not put anything on it and it would be fine, but she wanted everyone else's opinion on what she should do.... Of course every answer under the sun was given as to what should be put on this wound, including the ever miraculous sudocrem.... So you've had the advice from a trained professional but are choosing to listen to a load of randomers on facebook instead. Makes me want to bang my head on something hard... 

So now I try not to look, it's not good for the blood pressure.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair- that does happen a lot on here too


----------



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

Feathered said:



			Oh these groups drive me mental.... And sudocrem is not the answer to everything!!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL 

Yes, I've had to leave several before my blood pressure went through the roof!


----------



## skint1 (19 August 2013)

I haven't seen any tail clipping photos so don't know what it looks like but I think the Spanish do it , tail ends up looking like a bat, and of course sudocreme is the answer to everything, and if it isn't the answer is surely hibiscrub


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (19 August 2013)

Here's a good one:

to go on full loan till end march 14 hh 5 y,o mare ride and drive sane and sensible been driven through city centers at rush hour toured Scotland pulling a wagon phon 

- You loan through winter and then they can have it back


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 August 2013)

I got banned from one if these pages because I explained about racing, the rules, the whip rules, how the horses are treated, how quickly they are attended to on the course etc ... But because I wasn't insanely against racing and made stuff up to make the sport look bad I was abused by everyone and then banned. 

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing but no knowledge at all is even worse!


----------



## 3Beasties (19 August 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			I've just seen this....It's been broken for a week and already doing a course of jumps with a rider! A week after being broken in ine aren't doing a lot more than walking. 

Click to expand...

 Link please?


----------



## Spiritedly (19 August 2013)

3Beasties said:



 Link please?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if this link will work as it's a closed group.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642779295733754&set=pcb.719291464754539&type=1&theater


----------



## Cobs Can Jump (19 August 2013)

I know exactly how you feel! I'd only ever ask for help and advice on here if I can't ask my riding instructor asap. I used to be a member of Chit Chat and Tack but left because the amount of cluless people was really starting to get on my nerves, so I thought I'd better leave before I said something and got banned! I also hate how they gang up against someone who has a slightly different opinion to them!


----------



## 3Beasties (19 August 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Not sure if this link will work as it's a closed group.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642779295733754&set=pcb.719291464754539&type=1&theater

Click to expand...

Thanks, I can see it as am part of the group. 

I'm actually speechless


----------



## slumdog (19 August 2013)

hnmisty said:



			Is it me, or are 99% of people who belong to them idiots?

The latest idiot I've seen has made me really angry. Her pony has been stiff and lame all week, hasn't been able to walk at all since yesterday and is rocking backwards and forwards. It can't possibly be lami, as he's twelve and never had it before.

As someone who lost their pony to lami, this makes me almost furious beyond words. I told her rather bluntly that she needs the vet out asap "I'm just seeing other peoples' opinions".  Your pony has been in agony for a WEEK and now you're asking other idiots for their opinions?!

Don't even get me started on the spelling or grammar *shudder*

I've had to leave several so far due to the number of clueless idiots on them, this one might go the same way.

Also...anyone else know where this vile trend of clipping tails has come from?!

Argh. Grumpy angry rant over!
		
Click to expand...

My comment is the first one that says "what did the vet say?" 
Stupid girl.


----------



## mandwhy (19 August 2013)

Chit chat is entertaining. Most people I don't judge for being inexperienced, they've got to learn somewhere. There are plenty that aggravate me though, and it gets so out of hand! The admins appear to be just as bad! 

Totally agree about sudocreme and hibiscrub haha! I use sudocreme quite a lot but you know, cuts and grazes, rubbed skin, normal stuff, not gaping wounds! I've never used hibiscrub, I must be missing out as it is surely magic? There's me thinking it would be more of a hindrance than help when wanting skin to heal.


----------



## smellsofhorse (19 August 2013)

They are nearly always numpties.

Sometimes I comment, try to get across an important point.
But most of the time I just can't be bothered.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (19 August 2013)

My current favourite post on the group I'm on was from someone looking for a horse that her and her 5yo daughter could share, then followed it up with a 15.2hh would be ideal - seriously?!


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2013)

3Beasties said:



			Thanks, I can see it as am part of the group. 

I'm actually speechless  

Click to expand...

No way that's only been broken in a week. Restarted maybe.....


----------



## Fii (19 August 2013)

Ah CCand T, yes lol!!
 I got a right pasting in there for letting my sense of humour get the better of me, i had 90 odd likes for "my sense of humour" but was trashed by quite a few terriers who wouldnt let it go, even when i apologised to the op !


----------



## Fii (19 August 2013)

Oh and i saw the pic of the shaved tail and thought yuck!! But refrained from saying anything!  This time...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 August 2013)

What kills me on my local FB horse group are the constant requests for 'cheap as possible' tack, rugs, everything. Drives me nuts. Why have theses people got horses?!


----------



## hnmisty (19 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			What kills me on my local FB horse group are the constant requests for 'cheap as possible' tack, rugs, everything. Drives me nuts. Why have theses people got horses?!
		
Click to expand...

Because they think they can get it all for "as cheap as possible"!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets driven nuts by them!


----------



## sarahann1 (19 August 2013)

This is why I'm not on any horsey FB groups apart from the sales ones and the HHO one. If I don't see it, I don't get annoyed by it


----------



## BSJAlove (19 August 2013)

I got abused when I responded to someone asking opinions about selling her 15 year old un rideable mare with behavioural problems, back problems and un registered passport as a brood mare.

Doh.


----------



## DressageCob (19 August 2013)

I find it annoying how up themselves the admin get...where they frequently post topics saying "who is your favourite admin?" and "if you met an admin in real life what would you say?". Who cares? You're a bunch of people who have enough free time to delete spam from a facebok page. Get over yourselves. 

There are some bonkers people on the horsey facebook pages. There's a lot of really novicey posts but then I'd rather they asked the questions than just guessed at what to do for the best. The ones where the obvious answer is "get a vet" are frustrating. it's a bit like on here really. The other ones that annoy me are people posting gobbledigook which, to their clique on the page, is funny but to the rest of us is just nonsense spamming up the page. 

/rant over


----------



## Auslander (20 August 2013)

amymay said:



			No way that's only been broken in a week. Restarted maybe.....
		
Click to expand...

That makes it even worse - when was it broken and got to a point where it could jump a course quite neatly - 2?

I have just had a little rant on that post, and removed myself from the group!


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (20 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			What kills me on my local FB horse group are the constant requests for 'cheap as possible' tack, rugs, everything. Drives me nuts. Why have theses people got horses?!
		
Click to expand...

Who wouldn't want as cheap as possible in these harsh times? I would look for cheap as possible too but I know what you mean in a certain way.........


----------



## muckypony (20 August 2013)

I saw a post on a Facebook group saying 'need a really cheap saddle because I'm breaking in my horse, doesn't matter what condition just must be cheap.'....

And another with a picture of a pony with a lump on its face about the size of a football, asking if the vet should be called because its been growing for THREE WEEKS!!! :O

 Whaaaat is wrong with some people!


----------



## Rollin (20 August 2013)

I received an email one day, saying I had been unfriended by ???, as I refuse to join Facebook I don't quite understand.  I don't like the pre-reg questions which are asked and my son who is an IT expert has warned me this is dangerous.

I also know from ANOTHER that because I don't belong to Facebook my name has appeared in discussions.  I regard this as an invasion of my privacy.

I don't like it and won't go there.


----------



## slumdog (20 August 2013)

My pony plays up when I go to get on and I'm scared of it. It's not cold backed because I had an animal communicator out and they told me it isn't in pain...


----------



## pip6 (20 August 2013)

Must say only a member of crabbet group, many of whom I know anyway as there are only so many crabbets about, so complete absence of numptiness. Couldn't bring myself to be part of a lot of the rubbish that's on there. Also totally unaware of shaved tails fad, thankfully absent from arabs & endurance sites I go to!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

I stay well clear of those sites. I think I would actually have a breakdown reading some of the trash on there (that's if most of it was legible!).  Quite a few people would actually be in the realms of prosecution with their lack of knowledge and responsible care on those sites!  :-O.  I always strike up images of the stereotypical seven grubby wormy horses in a one acre barbed wire filled field, ragwort all over the show, numerous illiterate teenagers taking videos of each other clinging on to gag/5 point breastplate clad horses whilst jumping shoddily over the biggest jumps they can make (dressed all in pink and with no hat on), ready to put some tacky music to it on Youtube.

I also hate the sudocrem 'cure all' attitude.  As for hibiscrub, it gets used once when the wound first occurs to flush and clean, and left well alone then to allow for healing.


----------



## Spiritedly (20 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I stay well clear of those sites. I think I would actually have a breakdown reading some of the trash on there (that's if most of it was legible!).  Quite a few people would actually be in the realms of prosecution with their lack of knowledge and responsible care on those sites!  :-O.  I always strike up images of the stereotypical seven grubby wormy horses in a one acre barbed wire filled field, ragwort all over the show, numerous illiterate teenagers taking videos of each other clinging on to gag/5 point breastplate clad horses whilst jumping shoddily over the biggest jumps they can make (dressed all in pink and with no hat on), ready to put some tacky music to it on Youtube.

I also hate the sudocrem 'cure all' attitude.  As for hibiscrub, it gets used once when the wound first occurs to flush and clean, and left well alone then to allow for healing.
		
Click to expand...

The latest fad is bitless not gag and videos must also include lots of rearing, but apart from that I think you're pretty much spot on.


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 August 2013)

Im a member of 3 groups. I join as I can buy and sell stuff locally but I have to agree some of the stuff on them can be pretty crazy. 
In particular this morning a young girl who always advertises things such as "horse needed for fun ride tomorrow" or "highly experienced 13 year old able to break your horse in"....she did Saturdays only  

On the other hand ive had some good advice- One on a small skin condition which my vet was very uninterested in.  I posted a picture and asked opinions- a vet replied (I did check her out not just take her word for this fact!) and was very helpful, giving me the push I needed to further question my vet (who's still not interested so im waiting for another to get back of holiday in a fortnight) 

I too HATE shaved tails and hate it even more that people class them as "pulled" ?! 
Along with Sudocreme and hibiscrub we must not forget Aloe Vera which is not perfection or a miracle cure for all as some people and horses react badly as I found out.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			The latest fad is bitless not gag and videos must also include lots of rearing, but apart from that I think you're pretty much spot on. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, yes, of course, the bitless and bareback fad!  I'm not quite as 'down with the kids' as I used to be! Lol! ;-)


----------



## char3479 (20 August 2013)

I think it's true that many of the people who post on these sites are teenagers, so you can forgive them a tiny bit. It's impossible to tell in many cases though as there's no age limit for airing stupidity.  I can't bear the adverts from people who want to swap horses, like they are stickers or marbles.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

char3479 said:



			I think it's true that many of the people who post on these sites are teenagers, so you can forgive them a tiny bit. It's impossible to tell in many cases though as there's no age limit for airing stupidity.  I can't bear the adverts from people who want to swap horses, like they are stickers or marbles.
		
Click to expand...

I may be harsh, but I don't think being a teenager is any excuse whatsoever.  There is no excuse for someone to leave their animal suffering because they are merely a teenager who doesn't know better. 

I also don't find it acceptable for teenagers to spel lyk dis, get me, innit? ;-)  

Urggh!  Lol!


----------



## char3479 (20 August 2013)

Agree - there is absolutely no excuse for leaving a horse suffering, but...what are the responsible adults who hold the purse strings doing about it? 



Moomin1 said:



			I may be harsh, but I don't think being a teenager is any excuse whatsoever.  There is no excuse for someone to leave their animal suffering because they are merely a teenager who doesn't know better. 

I also don't find it acceptable for teenagers to spel lyk dis, get me, innit? ;-)  

Urggh!  Lol!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

char3479 said:



			Agree - there is absolutely no excuse for leaving a horse suffering, but...what are the responsible adults who hold the purse strings doing about it?
		
Click to expand...

That's my point. It is unacceptable for that sort of situation to occur. No teenager who has posts things like that should have horses if they are not either responsible enough themselves, or the parents are monitoring very closely and taking action when necessary.  

That's why it's a good thing the Animal Welfare Act extends to both children over ten being prosecutable, along with their parents/guardians if they didn't take action to prevent it either.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I may be harsh, but I don't think being a teenager is any excuse whatsoever.  There is no excuse for someone to leave their animal suffering because they are merely a teenager who doesn't know better. 

I also don't find it acceptable for teenagers to spel lyk dis, get me, innit? ;-)  

Urggh!  Lol!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!!!
If they can't even be bothered to spell correctly then imagine the other things they wouldn't be bothered with.
There is most definitely NO EXCUSE WHATSOEVER for leaving an animal to suffer, I don't really care what age they are


----------



## lula (20 August 2013)

was this a dapple grey's tail by any chance? i saw it too. bless. think she used a pair of electric hedge shears.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

Could someone send me the name of the group where the shaved tail was please?


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (20 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Could someone send me the name of the group where the shaved tail was please?
		
Click to expand...

or post a pic of it! I have not seen this!


----------



## Rhodders (20 August 2013)

someone was looking for a giant teddy bear to back their horse yesterday - it's funny, but actually its not at all funny


----------



## rachyblue (20 August 2013)

On a lighter note, someone's horse on there today may be suffering from "cushions"...

I was tempted to ask if it had too much padding, but thought they may not appreciate my humour.

It made me laugh like mutley though lol


----------



## Moomin1 (20 August 2013)

rachyblue said:



			On a lighter note, someone's horse on there today may be suffering from "cushions"...

I was tempted to ask if it had too much padding, but thought they may not appreciate my humour.

It made me laugh like mutley though lol
		
Click to expand...

I struggle with Cushions too. I find it almost impossible to get them straight and looking tidy!


----------



## MileyMouse (20 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			What kills me on my local FB horse group are the constant requests for 'cheap as possible' tack, rugs, everything. Drives me nuts. Why have theses people got horses?!
		
Click to expand...

Quite! glad I'm not the only one that find this annoying


----------



## rachyblue (20 August 2013)

Maybe they were soft cushions, if so I can understand, as no-one expects the Spanish inquisition .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSe38dzJYkY for those who have no idea what I'm on about.


----------



## MungoMadness (20 August 2013)

I actually find the admin on ours far worse then most of the posters. They just use it to slag off various things and it's so unprofessional!


----------



## WelshD (20 August 2013)

I saw a shaved tail at one of the big horse shows recently, it was on a coloured and the pink of the dock showed the hair was so short, the rest of the tail was full and lovely - not sure if its a fashion but its a step too far in my eyes!


----------



## twiggy2 (20 August 2013)

Mmmmm


----------



## Goldenstar (20 August 2013)

Shaved tails are not new.
I am too old to really get Facebook but if it winds you why do it ?


----------



## twiggy2 (20 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Shaved tails are not new.
I am too old to really get Facebook but if it winds you why do it ?
		
Click to expand...

I am close quitting it Gs


----------



## WelshD (20 August 2013)

Ive seen tails trimmed with clippers, razors and even clipped down both sides but to clip the tail down to the skin all over the dock is a new one on me!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (20 August 2013)

I left one of my local groups - set up to help combat rural crime -  because no one ever challenged the idiots who wanted to  blame "the travellers", "the gypos", "the you know who's" for every dog that got out of the garden or car that slowed down and "looked at out horses in the field like they was (sic) going to steal them" .And the threads about horses with a plait in the mane being targets by aforementioned groups. And I saw the one about the saddle for a youngster - she was offered one with a twist, one with a break. And a four year old who had been SJ at a netres, XC, etc etc. When I asked "What and only 4?" she said Yes and gave me a smiley! No understanding!


----------



## WelshD (20 August 2013)

The Equifest group has been an eye opener for me. Thefts blamed on travellers sneaking in because horsey people cant possibly be bad....


----------



## Dab (20 August 2013)

EKW said:



			I got banned from one if these pages because I explained about racing, the rules, the whip rules, how the horses are treated, how quickly they are attended to on the course etc ... But because I wasn't insanely against racing and made stuff up to make the sport look bad I was abused by everyone and then banned. 

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing but no knowledge at all is even worse!
		
Click to expand...



Oh yes but when you try to talk sense and explain that the Racing Industry makes up a small % of the total horses kept in the UK, or that TB breeding in down over the past few years etc etc etc well you must be a bad person and condone abuse....try reasoning and mention that the whole equine industry is up the swanny, and that the Racing Industry can't be blamed for all equine abuse and how is selling a kiddies out grown pony any different to selling on a horse out of racing, you get accused of being mad because it is 'totally different'. I truely give up with these groups as they can't see that they are rather hypocritical and have a very blinkered view.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 August 2013)

Dab said:



			Oh yes but when you try to talk sense and explain that the Racing Industry makes up a small % of the total horses kept in the UK, or that TB breeding in down over the past few years etc etc etc well you must be a bad person and condone abuse....try reasoning and mention that the whole equine industry is up the swanny, and that the Racing Industry can't be blamed for all equine abuse and how is selling a kiddies out grown pony any different to selling on a horse out of racing, you get accused of being mad because it is 'totally different'. I truely give up with these groups as they can't see that they are rather hypocritical and have a very blinkered view.
		
Click to expand...

Or better still, try saying that breeding indiscriminately from every coloured cob going because it's fashionable, and it's viewed as treason practically! 

I personally find the 'coloured cob' breeding fanatics the worst at the moment. They are appearing left, right and centre, and there are so many around going for peanuts which have horrendous conformation but are still bred from because they simply 'are coloured cobs'.  Disgusting IMO.


----------



## hnmisty (21 August 2013)

I saw one post that ran along the lines of "I loaned my horse out for the person to breed from and now she won't give it back". 

Why is it that every time there's a mare that can't be ridden, it gets bred from instead? Argh!

I will try to find the horrific shaved tail photo. I'll put up a warning so those of you who are eating at the time don't look at it by accident!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 August 2013)

muckypony said:



			I saw a post on a Facebook group saying 'need a really cheap saddle because I'm breaking in my horse, doesn't matter what condition just must be cheap
		
Click to expand...

See that a lot, utterly depresses me, what kind of start is that for a youngster? Possible pain, discomfort, ill-fitting crap saddle. Great! :rolleyes3:



rachyblue said:



			On a lighter note, someone's horse on there today may be suffering from "cushions"...

I was tempted to ask if it had too much padding, but thought they may not appreciate my humour.

It made me laugh like mutley though lol
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! 

Today, a kid was asking why under 18s weren't allowed to share someone's horse and she 'sed' (sic) that it was 'rediculous' and she had previously had a massive shire that she had 'got rid of' and was therefore hugely experienced so why couldn't she share someone's horse. So depressing. :frown3:


----------



## BSJAlove (21 August 2013)

I saw that one ^^^


----------



## buzyizzy (1 January 2018)

There's a group out there that claims to be uber friendly and welcomes positive comments apparently. Horse chit chat possibly? Well I had a similar experience regarding the lami pony and had to leave pdq as well. There's another one out there that is I swear 90% keyboard warriors, there is no way that they would say the things they typed to someone's face. Makes me mad too!! And don't get me started on the spelling and grammar!!!


----------



## Snuffles (1 January 2018)

Erm this thread is 4/5 years old !


----------



## Chinchilla (1 January 2018)

Snuffles said:



			Erm this thread is 4/5 years old !
		
Click to expand...

Still sadly pretty accurate though!


----------



## rara007 (1 January 2018)

Worryingly so!


----------



## Firefly9410 (1 January 2018)

Rollin said:



			I received an email one day, saying I had been unfriended by ???, as I refuse to join Facebook I don't quite understand.  I don't like the pre-reg questions which are asked and my son who is an IT expert has warned me this is dangerous.

I also know from ANOTHER that because I don't belong to Facebook my name has appeared in discussions.  I regard this as an invasion of my privacy.

I don't like it and won't go there.
		
Click to expand...

Facebook do not tell you if someone has unfriended you. What you received is probably a phishing email trying to get you to log in via a link. If you did that the people behind it could steal the password to try it on other things more important than facebook hoping you had the same password for everything.


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 January 2018)

Firefly9410 said:



			Facebook do not tell you if someone has unfriended you. What you received is probably a phishing email trying to get you to log in via a link. If you did that the people behind it could steal the password to try it on other things more important than facebook hoping you had the same password for everything.
		
Click to expand...

If you have FB Purity it does.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (1 January 2018)

Dave's Mam said:



			If you have FB Purity it does.
		
Click to expand...

FB Purity? What's that?


----------



## LaurenBay (2 January 2018)

DressageCob said:



			I find it annoying how up themselves the admin get...where they frequently post topics saying "who is your favourite admin?" and "if you met an admin in real life what would you say?". Who cares? You're a bunch of people who have enough free time to delete spam from a facebok page. Get over yourselves. 

There are some bonkers people on the horsey facebook pages. There's a lot of really novicey posts but then I'd rather they asked the questions than just guessed at what to do for the best. The ones where the obvious answer is "get a vet" are frustrating. it's a bit like on here really. The other ones that annoy me are people posting gobbledigook which, to their clique on the page, is funny but to the rest of us is just nonsense spamming up the page. 

/rant over 

Click to expand...

That must be me then as I am an admin on one of the pages.

To be fair I didn't create the page, another lady did who then posted to say she needed help just to approve members. I offered as was laid off from work sick and then she made me admin and deleted herself from the group. I carried it on as is quite useful for selling. That was a couple of years ago. 

I am quite strict and delete all arguments, Horses free to good homes posts etc.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 January 2018)

Irishbabygirl said:



			I saw that tail on chit chat and tack - made me cringe! What's all that about?! 
Haven't got a problem with going down the sides...but all over?! That's just wrong!
		
Click to expand...

When I got G he had a recently shaved tail I dont do that , so had no choice but to leave it , its looks awful now fiveish months later its like a huge spiky toilet brush it will take two years to look ok and four to disappear completely.
Its gauling because he has lovely silky tail hair where its long it would have been a beautiful full tail .


----------



## Chinchilla (2 January 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			When I got G he had a recently shaved tail I dont do that , so had no choice but to leave it , it&#8217;s looks awful now fiveish months later it&#8217;s like a huge spiky toilet brush it will take two years to look ok and four to disappear completely.
It&#8217;s gauling because he has lovely silky tail hair where it&#8217;s long it would have been a beautiful full tail .
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest why was his tail clipped? Why do people do that ? (I googled clipped tail and no offence intended to you or your horse but, holy beejesus clipped tails really looks awful, really not a nice look at all IMHO) - is it a lazy way to avoid having to pull or plait it or what....?!


----------



## Goldenstar (2 January 2018)

They do it because it quicker and easier that pulling it the old fashioned way or plaiting it .
I prefer my horses tails long and full it will take years for Gs tail to look full and natural again 
I have a bit of an history recentlyof deciding to buy horses with tragic tails .
I negiogated a £500 reduction on the price for H because the cows had consumed his tail .
C had lost his tail during a long trip returning from an event abroad it grew back just and looked lovely just as I needed to put him down .
And then I found G with the hideous shaved thing going on and my new horse has just a wisp of long hair due I think to the over enthusiastic use of a dandy brush .


----------



## stormox (2 January 2018)

rachyblue said:



			On a lighter note, someone's horse on there today may be suffering from "cushions"...
l
		
Click to expand...

I think some of these spellings might be peoples phones thinking they know better than their owner.... mine has turned anti's (hunt sabs) into 'antiseptics', Luke Harvey from the racing prog into 'Lukewarm Harvey', and A man into 'Athens man'...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (2 January 2018)

Don't think I have seen a clipped tail.  Seems a bit of an odd thing to do. Off to Google it.


----------



## Mule (3 January 2018)

Mine had a clipped tail when I bought him. Was ages before it grew out enough to plait it. I think the idea behind it is to show off the muscle in the hindquarters.


----------



## Adonissaan (3 January 2018)

I find it quite amusing to read the stupid people - except from in cases like this were a poor horse is suffering when someone isn't smart enough to call the vet


----------

